# Ron Howard’s 64 deluxe copper



## Tom Carroll (Oct 25, 2022)

Ron Howard had a copper deluxe 64….I saw this video a few years back but couldn’t capture the image then..it’s moving fast and this was the best I could pull. The actual bike was sent down through the cousins and long gone now.


----------



## Oldbikeguy1960 (Oct 25, 2022)

Do you have a link to the video? I may be able to get a photo from it, I have a friend that can help if I cannot do it myself.


----------



## Tom Carroll (Oct 25, 2022)

that is gonna be the best I don’t have the original 8mm and that would be the Best seeing that the video it’s on is like. 3rd or 4th generation


----------

